# new chisels



## lurcher (28 Dec 2013)

hi fellow artisans i have a budget of £150.00 to spend on a set of new chisels i have a set of bacho which have served well. and alot of old chisels which are useable but through my disssability i am selling all my ferreting things which should make
£220.00 
so i would be greatfull for any advice 
thank you and a happy and safe new year to all of you


----------



## Mr_P (28 Dec 2013)

Never used a new chisel so can't help much all mine came in job lot and serve me well. Most of the time I only use one or two anyway.

Sounds like you have plenty anyway if it was me I'd save the money for a rainy day or find something more exciting to spend my money on. Think of all that lovely timber you could buy or get a load more old ones on ebay and save the rest.

Or plan D just work out which sizes you use most and just get a couple of new ones.


----------



## MickCheese (28 Dec 2013)

I have a set of lie neilsons that are very good but are matched by my set of old Stanley 5001's. 

So, my advice is, look on eBay for a set of the Stanley's. 

Mick


----------



## marcros (28 Dec 2013)

I would suggest the Ray Iles ones with boxwood handles. 

http://www.oldtoolstore.com


----------



## Jacob (28 Dec 2013)

I'm with Mr_P on this one.
Lotta dosh to spend on chisels. From what you say you don't really need to buy any more. Can't you find a better way to spend it? Or give to Oxfam perhaps?


----------



## tobytools (28 Dec 2013)

I had this same problem, wanted a set. As that's what it is, most if not all use just a few chisels. Depending on what you do with them. 
I brought 3 ashley iles chisels cost about £70ish and they are all I need in the bevel department. I then got a narext mortice 3/16th I think and that's about all I need. You could at a later date add a skew and a ????. 
End of the day it's your call. Ashley iles are in opinion BEST, 10seconds out the packet and it's ready. 
Oh. I also have a good selection of vintage chisels that I've re handled and sharpened and they are fantastic. (Old footprint firmer chisels are great) once restored 
Maby a good set of japanese chisels?

Or loads of hand planes 
TT


----------



## iNewbie (28 Dec 2013)

lurcher":11mig5aw said:


> hi fellow artisans i have a budget of £150.00 to spend on a set of new chisels i have a set of bacho which have served well. and alot of old chisels which are useable but through my disssability i am selling all my ferreting things which should make
> £220.00
> so i would be greatfull for any advice
> thank you and a happy and safe new year to all of you



Macros talks some sense. The Rayl Iles with box wood handles would bring you many years of joy - there's something about handling a quality/nice tool. A pleasure that money can buy. You only live once, enjoy it - its your hard earned.
mod edit: rule 2


----------



## MMUK (28 Dec 2013)

Personally I'd be looking at some decent second hand chisels. I purchased a beautiful set of Crown BE chisels from Dodge the other month for under £30.


----------



## Vann (28 Dec 2013)

Mr_P":ayuwn5aa said:


> ...if it was me I'd save the money for a rainy day or find something more exciting to spend my money on.





MickCheese":ayuwn5aa said:


> ...look on eBay for a set of the Stanley's.





Jacob":ayuwn5aa said:


> From what you say you don't really need to buy any more. Can't you find a better way to spend it?





MMUK":ayuwn5aa said:


> Personally I'd be looking at some decent second hand chisels.


C'mon guys. Lurcher WANTS to buy some nice NEW chisels. He's probably been given the cash as a Christmas present from a girlfriend/lover/wife. He doesn't just want to chisel wood, he wants a few lovely chisels that give him a glow every time he looks at them. And every time he uses them he'll think of the giver and Christmas 2013.

For both good looks and quality, I'd suggest Ashley Iles or Lie-Nielsen.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## lurcher (29 Dec 2013)

thanks lads i have lots of tools and i am trying to get a set of tools together for both of my sons who also enjoy woodwork everytime they enter my workshop they go away with something .
i was keen on ferreting for rabbits but i am unable to go now as i have narrowing of the spine and other spinal problems .
so i am listing all my ferreting things on ebay soon so rather than just fritter away the cash i want to get some nice chisels as a reminder of things as some point out i have tools and could donate to oxfam but this time its my turn to have something for me .
i have had to work very hard all my life so i want just 1 set of good chisels is that to much to ask .
i get lots of tools from the auction in town and the boot sales then clean and restore some are sold on some are kept 
i am not a tool tart just enjoy mu woodwork .
i also make lots of walking sticks from hazel and horn and other nice woods for the handles and when complete i give them to the charity shops .
lurcher


----------



## MIGNAL (29 Dec 2013)

Set of 8 Ray Iles for £114, London pattern- Rosewood or Boxwood. That is pretty damn good, all things taken into consideration. 
I have a small set of the other Iles, the Ashley Iles bevel edged chisels. About as good a chisel as you will ever need. Very accurately made.


----------



## bugbear (29 Dec 2013)

lurcher":wte2mvgm said:


> i have had to work very hard all my life so i want just 1 set of good chisels is that too much to ask .



Indeed not - spend your time and money on *whatever* brings you the most joy!

BugBear


----------



## Kalimna (31 Dec 2013)

Possibly out of your price range, but have you considered Blue Spruce? Beautiful chisels, and a degree of customisation not available usually.

Adam


----------



## Peter Sefton (31 Dec 2013)

MIGNAL":37otfno4 said:


> Set of 8 Ray Iles for £114, London pattern- Rosewood or Boxwood. That is pretty damn good, all things taken into consideration.
> I have a small set of the other Iles, the Ashley Iles bevel edged chisels. About as good a chisel as you will ever need. Very accurately made.


 
Ray's chisels are very good, as I understand it the blades are made by brother Barry in the Ashley Iles workshop so effectively 
the same chisels as the Ashley Iles with a different handle. My personal opinion is that the London pattern looks great but are not so comfortable for hand work.. 
Ray's Pig sticker mortice chisels are a different beast altogether a heavy D2 steel and a pleasure to use and just feel right in the hand. 
The Blue Spruce are Tool Porn, the most beautiful chisels but I wouldn't want to have them on my bench as I may be tempted to use them. I got a set of Paring chisels in for a customer this year from memory they cost about £90 each.


----------



## marcus (31 Dec 2013)

If it was me I would get a set of Robert Sorby 166's (boxwood carving handle). I think this is probably a minority taste, but I like them, they feel nice in the hand, the steel is good, they are a good compromise between delicacy and something you can smack all day with a mallet if you want. 

http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk...dge_Chisel_-_Boxwood_Carving_Handle.html#a282

I've used mine most days for almost ten years and they've absorbed every thing I can throw at them....


----------



## J_SAMa (31 Dec 2013)

I think my biggest mistake was buying 5 mid-low range chisels at once. As it turns out I only really use 3 of them (6 mm, 13 mm and 20 mm). They are good but just not as refined as some other ones, i.e. back not flat, side lands too think, etc. Both problems have caused me hours of frustration (along with worn water stones and damaged dovetails.

I'd suggest you start by buying 2 mid-high range chisels like Ashley Iles' or Two Cherries' 6 mm and 13 mm (or 16 mm or 20 mm if you pare cross-grain a lot, you'll need that width).


----------



## Jacob (31 Dec 2013)

Dunno I think you are probably better starting off with cheapies. It's even more frustrating when you have state of the art kit and still can't it do what you want and you've sharpened off loads of metal. Conversely it can be pleasing to actually get things done with cheap kit - perfectly possible in spite of all the flannel.
What they say about Stradivarius violins is that they are no use at all until you are very competent. Stretching it a bit but it is similar with some tools.


----------



## Harbo (31 Dec 2013)

Here we ago again with the same old drivel - the OP has old chisels and wants to buy some new ones!!

So why are people banging on about not spending money?

AI's are a good choice and people who have them rate the new Veritas ones? Blue spruce are very nice but for fine work in my opinion. 
My favourite chisels are Japanese Matsumura Blue Steels bought in the States.

Rod


----------



## tobytools (31 Dec 2013)

+1 blue spruce 

TT


----------



## MMUK (31 Dec 2013)

Harbo":2d8erc8v said:


> Here we ago again with the same old drivel - the OP has old chisels and wants to buy some new ones!!
> 
> So why are people banging on about not spending money?




Erm, isn't that what the forum is for? Airing one's own opinions? If the OP didn't want to hear these opinions I doubt he would have started the thread.

No disrespect to the OP, but maybe the thought of revitalising his current stock hasn't crossed his mind as a serious prospect? Maybe he's of the ilk that thinks new is better?

I know I've made this mistake myself several times. I've had money burning a hole in my pocket and I've seen something new and shiny so I've bought it. Then I find out that it's not as good as my old one.


----------



## MIGNAL (31 Dec 2013)

People spend lots of money on all sorts of sht: like fancy mobile phones. I'm still using smoke signals. Cheap.


----------



## MMUK (31 Dec 2013)

MIGNAL":fs3hafpc said:


> People spend lots of money on all sorts of sht: like fancy mobile phones. I'm still using smoke signals. Cheap.



I would too but unfortunately I live in a smokeless zone :mrgreen:


----------



## bobbybirds (1 Jan 2014)

MMUK":3sr9sije said:


> Harbo":3sr9sije said:
> 
> 
> > Here we ago again with the same old drivel - the OP has old chisels and wants to buy some new ones!!
> ...



Or just maybe he likes new things AND quality? There are some of us like that and it isn't a mistake... It is a preference. I know myself, I have many tools that are a much higher quality and caliber than the work I am capable of, but that by no means takes away from the enjoyment I get from using these tools, even though the job they do is the same as is capable with a cheaper tool. 

I think nobody here thinks they work better with a high priced chisel than they do with a lesser expensive one, but some of us can afford the tools that put a smile on our faces AND still do the work they are called to do...

The OP asked a question and some choose not to answer, but lecture instead... 

Judge me as you will for this...


----------



## dm65 (1 Jan 2014)

could anyone explain the problem in spending your own hard earned cos I'm a simple man and am struggling with this - I say buy the best quality chisels that you use regularly and use the old tat for opening paint cans

happy new year folks


----------



## Kalimna (1 Jan 2014)

Bobbybirds - perfectly put. I also derive pleasure from using tools that many would say are far in excess of the skill of the user (me). The OP asked what tools he could buy with X budget, not what is the most financially sensible option. This forum is indeed about sharing opinions, but when a fairly direct question is asked, it can be seen as trolling to question that query.

Going back to Blue Spruce, the paring (and dovetail) chisels are certainly more suited to delicate work, but their bench chisels, with acrylic impregnated handles, would take a malleting in their stride. And anyway, if they never received a chip or a scratch, they would stop being tools and simply become objects to look at.

As an aside, does anyone have any experience with Harold and Saxon chisels? Interesting looking handles in a range of Aussie timbers, and some more unusual steels.

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## MMUK (1 Jan 2014)

bobbybirds":juhvpmg6 said:


> The OP asked a question and some choose not to answer, but lecture instead...
> 
> Judge me as you will for this...




I did not lecture, I offered my personal opinion. What's wrong with that? :roll:


----------



## lurcher (1 Jan 2014)

i want some new tools as i stated i am giving away to my sons some of my woodwork tools included are some chisels 
I AM OF THE ILK that i have some faithfull butt chisels that cost £16.00 and they are good tools i am not a your normal tool tart i am selling my ferreting things that are worth £250.00 so rather than fritter it away i want to buy some nice tools .
most of my clothes come from charrity shops i dont have lots of cash to waste on dung so for once i want to treat me if you have a problem whith that then tuff go and preach on your own bench .
lurcher


----------



## MMUK (1 Jan 2014)

I don't think I was preaching lurcher so I suggest you climb back into your pram.

If you wish to spend your money on expensive chisels then good for you. All I did was offer my opinion. And guess what? That's what you can expect on a forum. If you can't handle that possibility then don't post. Simples


----------



## dm65 (1 Jan 2014)

I don't think anyone's preaching here, just offering there opinion and (as sometimes happens) forgetting the original question

Me, I think its your cash but if spending lots on a quality tool, you don't want to get it wrong and buy expensive rubbish - that's what the original question was I believe

And Lurcher, when you get those chisels, I need to pop over and try them as well :wink:


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Jan 2014)

marcus":ptmgyja2 said:


> If it was me I would get a set of Robert Sorby 166's (boxwood carving handle). I think this is probably a minority taste, but I like them, they feel nice in the hand, the steel is good, they are a good compromise between delicacy and something you can smack all day with a mallet if you want.
> 
> http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk...dge_Chisel_-_Boxwood_Carving_Handle.html#a282
> 
> I've used mine most days for almost ten years and they've absorbed every thing I can throw at them....



Marcus it's good to see you have the Sorby 166's and they have been good for you, they are a very traditional English chisel much the same as the Marples Boxwood chisels with leather washers that I bought as an apprentice and served me very well for years. As you say designed for slightly heavier work than prehaps the AI.
We stock the 166 but find we don't sell very many, they are about £5.00 more expensive per chisel than the Ashley Iles. As I understand it the Sorby have a much bigger following in the USA. where most of their business comes from. We do sell more of the 241 Boxwood Paring chisels that I feel are very good value for money.
Cheers it's always good to hear long term users' views Peter


----------



## MIGNAL (1 Jan 2014)

We have had opinions from 'do nothing' right through to 'go buy super expensive Blue Spruce'. Absolutely nothing wrong with giving any of those opinions. Get it into some sort of balanced perspective: no one got seriously hurt offering either of those extreme positions and of course the OP is perfectly free to pick and choose as he wishes. Even though it doesn't directly answer the original question, 'do nothing' gives the OP the option of rethinking whether or not he really _needs_ a set of new Chisels. He may still _want_ a new set though. He will hardly come to any harm from taking any of the answers into account. 
It's no big deal.


----------



## MMUK (1 Jan 2014)

Peter Sefton":x71jq3oa said:


> marcus":x71jq3oa said:
> 
> 
> > If it was me I would get a set of Robert Sorby 166's (boxwood carving handle). I think this is probably a minority taste, but I like them, they feel nice in the hand, the steel is good, they are a good compromise between delicacy and something you can smack all day with a mallet if you want.
> ...




I do like the look of those Sorby 166's. The handles look so much nicer and more comfortable than the Iles ones. Something for me to consider next time I'm in the market for BE chisels.


----------



## lurcher (1 Jan 2014)

a pram tut tut i am on here because some people are clever i worked most of my life for english herritage not some armchair wood butcher if you cant handle the reply dont post simples


----------



## J_SAMa (1 Jan 2014)

Jacob":gmq8v4yw said:


> Dunno I think you are probably better starting off with cheapies. It's even more frustrating when you have state of the art kit and still can't it do what you want and you've sharpened off loads of metal. Conversely it can be pleasing to actually get things done with cheap kit - perfectly possible in spite of all the flannel.
> What they say about Stradivarius violins is that they are no use at all until you are very competent. Stretching it a bit but it is similar with some tools.



I'd err on cheapies... Old 5002 is probably the way to go. As for 5001... I think one'd be better off buying Ashley Iles/Two Cherries, they are probably the same price.
But then cheapies are actualyl more versatile than finer ones: thick sidelands are good for mortising too 8).
Sam


----------



## Cheshirechappie (1 Jan 2014)

Lurcher - several people have mentioned Ashley Iles mark 2 b/e chisels, and I have some that the family bought me for a 'significant' birthday a couple of years ago. I'm really impressed with them - they're quite light and balanced to use, and will take a bit of a malleting, but they are a cabinetmaker's bench chisel. For joinery work, I'd prefer something a bit more solid, like AI's firmer chisels.

I know judging these things from websites is a bit fraught - not like handling the actual tools themselves - but Ashley Iles do have quite a comprehensive web store - http://www.ashleyilestoolstore.co.uk/in ... x&cPath=50 - and I note that they will supply new chisels unhandled. That might be a way to get a good set of new chisels for a slightly better price than ready-handled ones, and gives those who prefer different handle patterns the option of effectively a 'bespoke' chisel. Ray Iles (The Old Tool Store) offers several different patterns of handle in different sizes, but there's always the option of home made, of course.


----------



## MMUK (1 Jan 2014)

Cheshirechappie":2n1eok61 said:


> Lurcher - several people have mentioned Ashley Iles mark 2 b/e chisels, and I have some that the family bought me for a 'significant' birthday a couple of years ago.




How many times have you been 21 now then? :wink:


----------



## Cheshirechappie (1 Jan 2014)

MMUK":dsbe82bn said:


> Cheshirechappie":dsbe82bn said:
> 
> 
> > Lurcher - several people have mentioned Ashley Iles mark 2 b/e chisels, and I have some that the family bought me for a 'significant' birthday a couple of years ago.
> ...



Plenty....


----------



## CStanford (2 Jan 2014)

lurcher":2ufk24yg said:


> hi fellow artisans i have a budget of £150.00 to spend on a set of new chisels i have a set of bacho which have served well. and alot of old chisels which are useable but through my disssability i am selling all my ferreting things which should make
> £220.00
> so i would be greatfull for any advice
> thank you and a happy and safe new year to all of you



The problem with woodworking is that you need tools to do it. Once you share your intention to shop with the rest of the world it's usually downhill from there. I can promise that you need fewer tools than you'll usually be advised to buy. As far as 'brands' go, if you go with a well-known manufacturer at least you won't be able to blame the tools. You can certainly spend less and still have very serviceable tools, but if you're prone to buyer's remorse then go all out on the front end.

The better British brands are still great. No real reason not to support them.


----------



## lurcher (2 Jan 2014)

i am going to take mr seftons advice on the chisel front simply because i didnt no sorby still made bench chisels 
so next stepp is to try and find some in the sale a set of 5 will do me fine .
wiil add a couple of ashley isles for the more refind work 
thank you all for your imput and advice
lurcher


----------



## Peter Sefton (2 Jan 2014)

lurcher":2ozstep7 said:


> i am going to take mr seftons advice on the chisel front simply because i didnt no sorby still made bench chisels
> so next stepp is to try and find some in the sale a set of 5 will do me fine .
> wiil add a couple of ashley isles for the more refind work
> thank you all for your imput and advice
> lurcher



It's good to hear the forum can play it's part in promoting the British tool makers, we are more than happy to price match other tool retailers, please let us know if we can help or otherwise enjoy your new years present.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Jacob (2 Jan 2014)

Peter Sefton":1vs4tx3q said:


> ... we are more than happy to price match other tool retailers, ...


Risky! I see lower prices in many places. Just google the model if you want lowest prices.


----------



## dann (2 Jan 2014)

Jacob":205e0gkc said:


> Peter Sefton":205e0gkc said:
> 
> 
> > ... we are more than happy to price match other tool retailers, ...
> ...



The thing is..... Yeah if you shop around online one can always find cheaper prices but they will almost always be from huge retailers who wont chat with you asking what the tool is going to be used for, give you advice on the best tool for the job, you will be served by an employee who, chances are dont know the first thing about the product they are selling and couldnt care less if you buy it or what you are going to do with it.
I personally dont have much money and have to save hard for what I get so im always looking for the best deal but dont mind spending a little extra for the customer service, advice and help provided and to support small businesses provided by retailers who use this forum.


Oh yeah and to answer the op... AI bevel edge bench chisels are awesome I have a set of 11.


----------



## CStanford (2 Jan 2014)

Peter Sefton":3c68y0uc said:


> lurcher":3c68y0uc said:
> 
> 
> > i am going to take mr seftons advice on the chisel front simply because i didnt no sorby still made bench chisels
> ...



99% of my kit is British and I live in the US. Homegrown Brits ought to be ashamed of owning anything but. IMO, of course.


----------



## Jacob (3 Jan 2014)

All my hand tools are British except for one ECE scrub plane (scrubs aren't a British thing) and one Narex chisel (cheapest available "paring" chisel, nothing special about it). And one Diston hand saw of no particular quality. Er, I'll probably think of others.
There is a huge surplus of old good quality kit available 2nd hand in the UK - almost no need to buy anything new! We are still living in the tail end of the age of wood.


----------



## MMUK (3 Jan 2014)

Jacob":d6er6tau said:


> All my hand tools are British except for one ECE scrub plane (scrubs aren't a British thing) and one Narex chisel (cheapest available "paring" chisel, nothing special about it). And one Diston hand saw of no particular quality. Er, I'll probably think of others.
> There is a huge surplus of old good quality kit available 2nd hand in the UK - almost no need to buy anything new! We are still living in the tail end of the age of wood.




Do you own any Stanley planes? Stanley are American BTW, hence my asking :wink:


----------



## Vann (3 Jan 2014)

MMUK":2o4st7a3 said:


> Do you own any Stanley planes? Stanley are American BTW, hence my asking :wink:


Stanley is a multi-national company. A "Made in England" Stanley is British - surely?

Record planes were almost exact copies of USA Stanleys. Record breast drills were almost exact copies of Millers Falls breast drills. They were made in Britain, that makes them British in my books.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Jacob (3 Jan 2014)

MMUK":3pkt50vq said:


> Jacob":3pkt50vq said:
> 
> 
> > All my hand tools are British except for one ECE scrub plane (scrubs aren't a British thing) and one Narex chisel (cheapest available "paring" chisel, nothing special about it). And one Diston hand saw of no particular quality. Er, I'll probably think of others.
> ...


All made in England - except for one USA no7. I'm not making a point or anything - just an observation.


----------



## CStanford (3 Jan 2014)

MMUK":rsj92qfg said:


> Jacob":rsj92qfg said:
> 
> 
> > All my hand tools are British except for one ECE scrub plane (scrubs aren't a British thing) and one Narex chisel (cheapest available "paring" chisel, nothing special about it). And one Diston hand saw of no particular quality. Er, I'll probably think of others.
> ...



No, I don't. I have a Stanley brace, a Stanley doweling jig, and a Stanley marking gauge (all US made Stanley). That's all the Stanley I own. They are part of the 1%. Saws, planes, chisels -- all Record, Marples, S&J, etc. Some of these items were bought on UK Ebay and even with shipping to the States were still a great value. I do have a big Ulmia turning saw, but my small bow saw is a Marples.


----------



## lurcher (3 Jan 2014)

well there was a change of plan i just got a nice set of ashley isles from peter and i will be looking forward to many years of fine service .
1st job is a jewelry box for my grandaughter and 1 for my daughter inlaw .
i hope to get me a 4.1/2 marples plane and a no 3 this year to complete the line up so if you see any please let me no.
lurcher


----------



## MMUK (3 Jan 2014)

Jacob":1glij9f0 said:


> MMUK":1glij9f0 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":1glij9f0 said:
> ...




I see your point Jacob but even though a lot of the stuff was Made In England, the company has still always been American owned. I guess it's just a different point of view on the fact but to me that doesn't make Stanley English, even if the stuff is made here.


----------



## Vann (3 Jan 2014)

MMUK":3grmp6bl said:


> ...but even though a lot of the stuff was Made In England, the company has still always been American owned. I guess it's just a different point of view on the fact but to me that doesn't make Stanley English, even if the stuff is made here.


That's an interesting perspective.

I guess that makes WH Quangsheng planes English, because the company that owns them (Workshop Heaven) is English - even though manufacture is carried out elsewhere :-k :-s 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## MickCheese (3 Jan 2014)

lurcher":3fdmfixh said:


> well there was a change of plan i just got a nice set of ashley isles from peter and i will be looking forward to many years of fine service .
> 1st job is a jewelry box for my grandaughter and 1 for my daughter inlaw .
> i hope to get me a 4.1/2 marples plane and a no 3 this year to complete the line up so if you see any please let me no.
> lurcher



Congratulations. 

It is nice to use nice things. I get a certain thrill even though the task could probably be done by something less refined but much cheaper. 

It seems you have made a good decision based on the forum opinions. 

Would be interested in your thoughts as a user once they have settled in. 

Mick


----------



## Peter Sefton (3 Jan 2014)

lurcher":f14j71hl said:


> well there was a change of plan i just got a nice set of ashley isles from peter and i will be looking forward to many years of fine service .
> 1st job is a jewelry box for my grandaughter and 1 for my daughter inlaw .
> i hope to get me a 4.1/2 marples plane and a no 3 this year to complete the line up so if you see any please let me no.
> lurcher



Thanks for the order today, sorry I didn't get chance to speak to you myself as I was running a sharpening course which kept us busy till 6 ish tonight. I am sure you will enjoy your AI any help required with them give us a ring, Garry has a set of them himself and I have 7 sets plus my own in the workshop used on a daily basis and think they are great.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Vann (3 Jan 2014)

MickCheese":32vsgzup said:


> It seems you have made a good decision based on the forum opinions.
> 
> Would be interested in your thoughts as a user once they have settled in.


What he says.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## iNewbie (4 Jan 2014)

lurcher":mwo8b7wo said:


> well there was a change of plan i just got a nice set of ashley isles from peter and i will be looking forward to many years of fine service .
> 1st job is a jewelry box for my grandaughter and 1 for my daughter inlaw .
> i hope to get me a 4.1/2 marples plane and a no 3 this year to complete the line up so if you see any please let me no.
> lurcher



Enjoy them Lurcher. Sounds like they're being put to good use, too. 8)


----------



## Corneel (4 Jan 2014)

Vann":1lsgxk9u said:


> I guess that makes WH Quangsheng planes English, because the company that owns them (Workshop Heaven) is English - even though manufacture is carried out elsewhere :-k :-s
> 
> Cheers, Vann.



That's a new one for me. Does Workshopheaven OWN Quangsheng? I do know that Quangsheng supplies every woodworking retailer with planes these days under many names. Woodriver in the US. Juuma and Dick's planes in Germany. Peaktool in our country, etc etc.

Btw, I am a fan of British tools too. Mostly the antique stuff. British saws are the best!


----------



## Peter Sefton (4 Jan 2014)

Matt is very big into his QS planes (and rightly so as he supplies the top spec models as we do not the older versions) but he is not the owner of QS unless something very major has happened that i am not aware of. I think a little misunderstanding may have crept in here. 
Cheers Peter


----------



## Vann (4 Jan 2014)

Corneel":19iiczsu said:


> Does Workshopheaven OWN Quangsheng?!


No but they own the specification QS work to (I assume - or else the tools would be the same at say Rutlands QS planes)



Peter Sefton":19iiczsu said:


> Matt... ...is not the owner of QS unless something very major has happened that i am not aware of. I think a little misunderstanding may have crept in here.


Peter I'm not suggesting for a minute that Quangsheng planes _really_ are British. Just like I don't believe for a minute that Stanley (UK) planes, made with British labour, in a British factory, from steel & iron processed in Britain, and with British beech handles - aren't British - as MMUK is suggesting.

At what point does a product become British (or American, or Chinese)? The Stanley company might not have been own by the British, but there's no doubt in my mind that the planes produced in Britain by them, are British.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Jacob (4 Jan 2014)

Vann":1tszxtos said:


> Corneel":1tszxtos said:
> 
> 
> > Does Workshopheaven OWN Quangsheng?!
> ...


I don't believe this rumour of different specs from different sellers.


----------



## carlb40 (4 Jan 2014)

Jacob":33d7utqj said:


> Vann":33d7utqj said:
> 
> 
> > Corneel":33d7utqj said:
> ...


Not a rumour. You only have to look and compare to see the differences.
Workshop heaven have bronze lever caps etc, rutlands chrome, and woodriver (usa versions) chrome plus the block planes have knuckle lever caps ala stanley sweetheart planes. 


Something i wish our uk sellers would stock is the QS shoulder plane


----------



## Jacob (4 Jan 2014)

carlb40":cjtwjmfl said:


> Jacob":cjtwjmfl said:
> 
> 
> > Vann":cjtwjmfl said:
> ...


Had a quick look - Rutlands and WH seem to be selling different versions of QS planes altogether. Not just a different spec of same plane. Rutlands far cheaper, but not the same plane so comparison is not simple.

PS checked again - I must have been looking at the wrong planes. They are the same but no4 bedrock frinstance is £30 cheaper at Rutlands. Just marketing exercises and an uncritical fan base!


----------



## Peter Sefton (5 Jan 2014)

Its not a rumour I do have students that have bought QS planes into my workshop that are of a lower quality than mine, I am personally on my third no 6. The first had a fairly poor bent steel lateral adjustment lever, the next had that improved but the handle was still too far back from the frog to adjust on the fly, my latest version has all those points corrected. 
When I was at Harrogate before Christmas I was talking to a visitor who was moaning about the poor quality of his QS block plane, whist I demonstrated the quality of mine (still not as good as a Veritas I must add) he bought his at the show the previous year for 2/3 the price of mine ( if you buy cheap you get cheap). 
The scary thing for the rest of the manufactures out there is QS have taken on board negative comments and improve their quality with new versions, I would suggest some retailers are selling older versions either for profit reasons or because they are not woodworkers and can not see the benefit in quality.
I have know interest in who is selling cheaper versions, I would rather focus my time on selling quality ones.

Cheers Peter


----------



## dunbarhamlin (5 Jan 2014)

Manufacturing the same product to different quality specs for different customers is common practice. Lada and Airbus most likely both use 25mm washers, potentially from the same source. But the car maker would be wasting money if they requested the same quality control on materials and finished component as the aero manufacturer.


----------



## lurcher (5 Jan 2014)

and all i have is some qs blades and:cap irons: in my old but great marples planes and thats all i need i think sometimes we forget what we can do with some great old planes even the woden no 7 i am selling .
sometimes all we need do in hone it set it and push it . i wish if it was only that simple but i do think that sometimes
people overcomplicate things.
lurcher


----------



## Jacob (5 Jan 2014)

Peter Sefton":246s14cs said:


> Its not a rumour I do have students that have bought QS planes into my workshop that are of a lower quality than mine, I am personally on my third no 6. The first had a fairly poor bent steel lateral adjustment lever, the next had that improved but the handle was still too far back from the frog to adjust on the fly, my latest version has all those points corrected.
> When I was at Harrogate before Christmas I was talking to a visitor who was moaning about the poor quality of his QS block plane, whist I demonstrated the quality of mine (still not as good as a Veritas I must add) he bought his at the show the previous year for 2/3 the price of mine ( if you buy cheap you get cheap).
> The scary thing for the rest of the manufactures out there is QS have taken on board negative comments and improve their quality with new versions, I would suggest some retailers are selling older versions either for profit reasons or because they are not woodworkers and can not see the benefit in quality.
> I have know interest in who is selling cheaper versions, I would rather focus my time on selling quality ones.
> ...


The first QS plane I bought was from WH. It was faulty. Matthew was very good about replacing parts (yoke) it has to be said but he didn't seem to be getting a special deal in spite of the higher price.


----------



## dann (6 Jan 2014)

Peter, it was the QS plane you were doing the "3 marker pen trick" on the edge of the timber wasn't it?
That plane was pretty damd good in my opinion !


----------



## Peter Sefton (6 Jan 2014)

dann":jmu99z3v said:


> Peter, it was the QS plane you were doing the "3 marker pen trick" on the edge of the timber wasn't it?
> That plane was pretty damd good in my opinion !



It may well have been my new QS no 6, or it could have been my Clifton 5 1/2 not sure now.
Cheers Peter


----------



## dann (6 Jan 2014)

Ahhhh it was the Clifton !!!


----------



## dm65 (6 Jan 2014)

Am I the only one wondering what the '3 marker pen trick' could possibly be ?


----------



## dann (6 Jan 2014)

I'm sure peter will explain it better but... 3 different coloured lines on the edge of a board about 1" thick one in the middle and one on each side, with the I think was a convex grind on the iron peter could plane off each colour pen without disturbing the other lines, if you know what I mean?
Was very, very impressive plane control !!


----------



## matthewwh (7 Jan 2014)

carlb40":2quucysm said:


> Something i wish our uk sellers would stock is the QS shoulder plane



...... :wink:


----------

